

Amazing Time-Lapse Map of Every Nuclear Explosion between 1945 & 1998 - husein10
http://hus.posterous.com/a-time-lapse-map-of-every-nuclear-explosion-b

======
util
Wired article with more details:
[http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2010-07/6/japanese-
artis...](http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2010-07/6/japanese-artist-
nuclear-weapons) The data set referenced in the credits:
[http://www.iaea.org/inis/collection/NCLCollectionStore/_Publ...](http://www.iaea.org/inis/collection/NCLCollectionStore/_Public/31/060/31060372.pdf)

------
tremendo
Fascinating. And interesting to see that the UK conducted some explosions on
US territory too. And that there have been over 2,000 nuclear explosions to
date. The tests go crazy in the late 50's, then again in the 70's through
about 1993 after which hardly any take place.

~~~
earl
Perhaps related to the nuclear test ban treaty [1], which is not in force?
There was a partial test ban treaty [2] in the 60s. I'm not informed at all
about nuclear politics, but perhaps some combination of better physics
knowledge and/or better computer modeling helping remove the need for
detonation to test designs and better knowledge of the effect of fallout made
countries slow or stop?

[1] [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comprehensive_Nuclear-Test-
Ban_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comprehensive_Nuclear-Test-Ban_Treaty)

[2] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Partial_Nuclear_Test_Ban_Treaty>

Edit: it would be fascinating, since I can't seem to google the info, if there
is an expert here who could share a rough timeline of the state of the art of
nuclear explosion modeling

------
vyrotek
Interesting, but the video should have been played faster and made much
shorter.

~~~
megaman821
I played it a 2x speed, which is available if your using HTML5 video over
flash.

------
CWIZO
This is probably one of the scariest things I've ever seen. Does anybody know
what became of this test sites? Are they restricted, what are the radiation
levels etc ...

~~~
mgarfias
In 2004 while living in New Mexico, I went and visited the trinity site, stood
at the base of the tower, walked around, took pictures - the usual thing.

If there wasn't stuff telling you a detonation had taken place, I doubt you'd
be able to tell without a geiger counter. Theres a nice bowl shaped depression
in the ground, and that's really about it. I had figured there'd be, I dunno,
a big scar on the ground or something, but there really isnt. Life goes on
there.

~~~
CWIZO
What about radiation?

------
okaramian
That video made the cold war look like a hot war.

------
swankpot
It looks like South America and Antarctica are the only two continents free of
blasts.

